# JDRF Type 1 for schools information



## Northerner

Primary schools:

https://jdrf.org.uk/school-pack/talking-t1-primary-schools-pack/

Secondary schools:

https://jdrf.org.uk/school-pack/talking-t1-secondary-schools-pack/


----------



## HOBIE

A good article Northy.  & well done JDRF !!!


----------



## HOBIE

Print some out & give to teachers. It wont hurt. Education is king


----------



## HOBIE

My mate is peddling Lands End - John o Groats for JDRF.  A LONG way . Have a read & have a look at exersize & sport & support someone who is supporting JDRF.  Thanks


----------



## HOBIE

Just giving this a show again.


----------



## HOBIE

Have a look at this Veggiepot


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Print some out & give to teachers. It wont hurt. Education is king


----------



## Radders

Northerner said:


> http://www.jdrft1.org.uk/landing.asp?section=287&sectionTitle=T1+Schools


The link goes to a Page Not Found; has it been moved?


----------



## Northerner

Radders said:


> The link goes to a Page Not Found; has it been moved?


Yes, they moved it!  I've now updated the links


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> Yes, they moved it!  I've now updated the links


Well done Northy.


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> Primary schools:
> 
> https://jdrf.org.uk/school-pack/talking-t1-primary-schools-pack/
> 
> Secondary schools:
> 
> https://jdrf.org.uk/school-pack/talking-t1-secondary-schools-pack/


Good to read for all of us


----------



## HOBIE

Please have a read on your kids behalf . Most schools behave very well & are cool


----------



## HOBIE

Has anyone else noticed we have not many posts from young or parents ?  A good read for anyone diabetic or not


----------



## HOBIE

A good read for "Oldies 2"as well as the young


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Just giving this a show again.


Can you imagine The Country on a Bike. By your self & a lot of Camping & T1 ?


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Has anyone else noticed we have not many posts from young or parents ?  A good read for anyone diabetic or not


----------



## Bronco Billy

Thanks for that, I've just ordered a pack. It will be interesting to see what it's like.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Has anyone else noticed we have not many posts from young or parents ?  A good read for anyone diabetic or not


----------



## Bronco Billy

I have plans to promote the forum, and the parents and school boards in particular, in the New Year. Hopefully, this will make these boards more active.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


>


???


----------

